# Starting a Woodland Scenics Kit as a Beginner



## 79Tambo (12 mo ago)

Has anyone built a Grand Valley HO kit without making all kinds of alterations? Basically just doing it with the stuff provided in the box? I am not the most handy person alive, nor do I have a ton of tools. All the videos I have watched, people are making tons of changes. I just do not want it to turn into something I am constantly having to go against what the directions are telling me to do the whole time. 

Thanks!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

According to Woodland Scenics, the kit contains everything you need to do the scenery and terrain. Tracks, trains, and structures are extra. They sell kits containing the track and structures. 

Woodland Scenics has been around for a while, and you don't last in this hobby making junk. There may be reasons why all the modelers you are seeing are making changes, but I have watched a guy from WS assemble one of their kits in the course of a 2 day hobby show. As far as I know, he built it stock. I'm not sure if it was exactly this kit or not, but it was definitely HO scale.

They have an instructional video on their website. You might find it useful. Grand Valley<sup>™</sup> HO Scale Layout Kit - Woodland Scenics


----------



## 79Tambo (12 mo ago)

Feom what these guys have been saying…the track don’t exactly fit on the layout the have drawn out so they are making changes then soldering the tracks…just seems like a lot of extra work for something that’s supposed to just kind of be built like a puzzle almost…



CTValleyRR said:


> According to Woodland Scenics, the kit contains everything you need to do the scenery and terrain. Tracks, trains, and structures are extra. They sell kits containing the track and structures.
> 
> Woodland Scenics has been around for a while, and you don't last in this hobby making junk. There may be reasons why all the modelers you are seeing are making changes, but I have watched a guy from WS assemble one of their kits in the course of a 2 day hobby show. As far as I know, he built it stock. I'm not sure if it was exactly this kit or not, but it was definitely HO scale.
> 
> They have an instructional video on their website. You might find it useful. Grand Valley<sup>™</sup> HO Scale Layout Kit - Woodland Scenics


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

79Tambo said:


> Feom what these guys have been saying…the track don’t exactly fit on the layout the have drawn out so they are making changes then soldering the tracks…just seems like a lot of extra work for something that’s supposed to just kind of be built like a puzzle almost…


I wonder if they are actually using the track pack that is designed to be used with it. Especially where turnouts are concerned, if you're not using the exact part number, the parts may not be exactly the same dimensions. One of the FAQs on their website addresses exactly that issue. As I see it, the layout consists of an extended oval using using 18" curves with a 9" straight segment at the apex, plus figure 8 loop inside of that, using Atlas Code 83 Snap Switches, which have a 1/3 18" radius built I to the diverging leg. That absolutely will fit on the 4' x 8' foam base provided.

Soldering rail joiners together is a best practice to improve both mechanical connections and electrical connectivity. It has nothing to do with how the track goes together.

That said, half the fun of the hobby is learning new techniques. So what if you have to tweak it a little? That's much more relevant to building your own layout than assembling pre-fabricated parts.


----------



## 79Tambo (12 mo ago)

I never said I was against the extra stuff, I was just more concerned if it was 100% necessary. I guess I’m just finding it a little weird that everything is so precise except for arguably the most important part of the kit. 

From the 3 videos I watched all 3 guys had to alter, buy flex track or do some weird stuff to make it fit in the track lay out. 



CTValleyRR said:


> I wonder if they are actually using the track pack that is designed to be used with it. Especially where turnouts are concerned, if you're not using the exact part number, the parts may not be exactly the same dimensions. One of the FAQs on their website addresses exactly that issue. As I see it, the layout consists of an extended oval using using 18" curves with a 9" straight segment at the apex, plus figure 8 loop inside of that, using Atlas Code 83 Snap Switches, which have a 1/3 18" radius built I to the diverging leg. That absolutely will fit on the 4' x 8' foam base provided.
> 
> Soldering rail joiners together is a best practice to improve both mechanical connections and electrical connectivity. It has nothing to do with how the track goes together.
> 
> That said, half the fun of the hobby is learning new techniques. So what if you have to tweak it a little? That's much more relevant to building your own layout than assembling pre-fabricated parts.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Again, if you use EXACTLY the track pieces specified, I'll bet it is not necessary to modify anything. As I said, the pieces designated WILL fit in the available space without an issue. My guess is that they used different turnouts, and it threw off their geometry.


----------



## 79Tambo (12 mo ago)

Thank you! 

I didn’t see or notice them using the track pack for the layout so they could have purchased the track separately.





CTValleyRR said:


> Again, if you use EXACTLY the track pieces specified, I'll bet it is not necessary to modify anything. As I said, the pieces designated WILL fit in the available space without an issue. My guess is that they used different turnouts, and it threw off their geometry.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

79Tambo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I didn’t see or notice them using the track pack for the layout so they could have purchased the track separately.


Well, the Track Pack is just standard Atlas track pieces -- but you still need to use exactly the right part numbers. That's the problem with a kit.... either you build it stock, or you have to "kitbash" (which is actually a lot of fun).


----------

